# exim 4.1 funktioniert nur zur hälfte | Keinen Rat mehr

## toaster

Habe bei mir exim 4.1 installiert.

Exim startet auch problemlos, nur leider kann ich keine Mail versenden.

Dies bedeutet nicht das exim keine mails versenden kann da er mir auch schon eine Fehlermeldung über das Netz geschickt hat (siehe unten Punkt 3 )

Nur kann ich leider keine Mails versenden.

Exim soll nur eine Verbindung mit einem Smarthost aufnehmen (siehe exim.conf), dies scheint auch einigermaßen zu funktionieren (siehe logfile auszug)

Was nich aber stutzig macht ist das wortchen frozen in der Logfile.

Dies ist meine gesamte Konfiguration, ich hoffe es hilft.

p.s. muttrc bekommt als sendmail Eintrag nur "/usr/bin/sendmail", keine Flags.

Probiere nun schon nächtelang und bin halb am kolabieren.

Gruß

Oct 21 21:18:49 trinitry exim[5981]: 2002-10-21 21:18:49 End queue run: pid=5981

Oct 21 21:23:11 trinitry exim[6033]: 2002-10-21 21:23:11 183i8t-0001ZJ-00 <= toaster@jauu.net U=toaster P=local S=510 id=20021021192311.GA6014@trinitry.local.network

Oct 21 21:23:12 trinitry exim[6034]: 2002-10-21 21:23:12 183i8t-0001ZJ-00 *> failure@jauu.net R=send_to_gateway T=remote_smtp H=mailout.jauu.net [217.115.142.90]

Oct 21 21:23:12 trinitry exim[6034]: 2002-10-21 21:23:12 183i8t-0001ZJ-00 *> delay@jauu.net R=send_to_gateway T=remote_smtp H=mailout.jauu.net [217.115.142.90]

Oct 21 21:23:12 trinitry exim[6034]: 2002-10-21 21:23:12 183i8t-0001ZJ-00 *> -r@jauu.net <-R@jauu.net> R=send_to_gateway T=remote_smtp H=mailout.jauu.net [217.115.142.90]

Oct 21 21:23:12 trinitry exim[6034]: 2002-10-21 21:23:12 183i8t-0001ZJ-00 *> hdrs@jauu.net R=send_to_gateway T=remote_smtp H=mailout.jauu.net [217.115.142.90]

Oct 21 21:23:12 trinitry exim[6034]: 2002-10-21 21:23:12 183i8t-0001ZJ-00 *> --@jauu.net R=send_to_gateway T=remote_smtp H=mailout.jauu.net [217.115.142.90]

Oct 21 21:23:12 trinitry exim[6034]: 2002-10-21 21:23:12 183i8t-0001ZJ-00 *> trisome80@web.de R=send_to_gateway T=remote_smtp H=mailout.jauu.net [217.115.142.90]

Oct 21 21:23:12 trinitry exim[6034]: 2002-10-21 21:23:12 183i8t-0001ZJ-00 Completed

Oct 21 20:48:49 trinitry exim[5894]: 2002-10-21 20:48:49 Start queue run: pid=5894

Oct 21 20:48:49 trinitry exim[5895]: 2002-10-21 20:48:49 183KZb-0001RV-00 Message is frozen

Oct 21 20:48:49 trinitry exim[5896]: 2002-10-21 20:48:49 183LOp-0001SG-00 Message is frozen

Oct 21 20:48:49 trinitry exim[5894]: 2002-10-21 20:48:49 End queue run: pid=5894

Oct 21 21:03:49 trinitry exim[5909]: 2002-10-21 21:03:49 Start queue run: pid=5909

Oct 21 21:03:49 trinitry exim[5910]: 2002-10-21 21:03:49 183KZb-0001RV-00 Message is frozen

Oct 21 21:03:49 trinitry exim[5911]: 2002-10-21 21:03:49 183LOp-0001SG-00 Message is frozen

Oct 21 21:03:49 trinitry exim[5909]: 2002-10-21 21:03:49 End queue run: pid=5909

Oct 21 21:18:49 trinitry exim[5981]: 2002-10-21 21:18:49 Start queue run: pid=5981

Oct 21 21:18:49 trinitry exim[5982]: 2002-10-21 21:18:49 183KZb-0001RV-00 Message is frozen

Oct 21 21:18:49 trinitry exim[5983]: 2002-10-21 21:18:49 183LOp-0001SG-00 Message is frozen

Oct 21 21:18:49 trinitry exim[5981]: 2002-10-21 21:18:49 End queue run: pid=5981

From toaster@jauu.net  Mon Oct 21 19:37:13 2002

Return-Path: <toaster@jauu.net>

Received: from mail.jauu.net [217.115.142.90]

	by localhost with POP3 (fetchmail-5.9.11)

	for toaster@localhost (single-drop); Mon, 21 Oct 2002 19:37:13 +0200 (CEST)

Received: from jauu.net (pD9EB94E6.dip.t-dialin.net [217.235.148.230])

	by helium.webpack.hosteurope.de (8.11.6/8.11.6) with ESMTP id g9LGxHf14748

	for <toaster@jauu.net>; Mon, 21 Oct 2002 18:59:17 +0200

Received: from toaster by jauu.net with local (Exim 4.05)

	id 183fuQ-0001Nc-00

	for toaster@jauu.net; Mon, 21 Oct 2002 19:00:06 +0200

To: toaster@jauu.net

Subject: cron: /usr/bin/fetchmail --silent >>/home/toaster/log/fetchmail_log

Message-Id: <E183fuQ-0001Nc-00@jauu.net>

From: toaster@jauu.net

Date: Mon, 21 Oct 2002 19:00:06 +0200

Status: RO

Content-Length: 60

Lines: 1

########################################### exim.conf ########################################

primary_hostname = jauu.net

domainlist local_domains = @

domainlist relay_to_domains =

hostlist   relay_from_hosts = 127.0.0.1

acl_smtp_rcpt = acl_check_rcpt

qualify_domain = jauu.net

never_users = root

rfc1413_hosts = *

rfc1413_query_timeout = 30s

ignore_bounce_errors_after = 2d

timeout_frozen_after = 7d

######################################################################

#                       ACL CONFIGURATION                            #

#         Specifies access control lists for incoming SMTP mail      #

######################################################################

begin acl

acl_check_rcpt:

  accept  hosts = :

  deny    local_parts   = ^.*[@%!/|]

   accept  local_parts   = postmaster

          domains       = +local_domains

  require verify        = sender

  accept  domains       = +local_domains

          endpass

          message       = unknown user

          verify        = recipient

  accept  domains       = +relay_to_domains

          endpass

          message       = unrouteable address

          verify        = recipient

  accept  hosts         = +relay_from_hosts

  accept  authenticated = *

  deny    message       = relay not permitted

######################################################################

#                      ROUTERS CONFIGURATION                         #

#               Specifies how addresses are handled                  #

######################################################################

#     THE ORDER IN WHICH THE ROUTERS ARE DEFINED IS IMPORTANT!       #

# An address is passed to each router in turn until it is accepted.  #

######################################################################

begin routers

send_to_gateway:

	driver = manualroute

#domains = !+local_domains

	transport = remote_smtp

	route_list = * mailout.jauu.net

	#smtprelay.t-online.de

dnslookup:

  driver = dnslookup

  domains = ! +local_domains

  transport = remote_smtp

  ignore_target_hosts = 0.0.0.0 : 127.0.0.0/8

  no_more

userforward:

  driver = redirect

  check_local_user

  file = $home/.forward

  no_verify

  no_expn

  check_ancestor

# allow_filter

  file_transport = address_file

  pipe_transport = address_pipe

  reply_transport = address_reply

localuser:

  driver = accept

  check_local_user

  transport = local_delivery

######################################################################

#                      TRANSPORTS CONFIGURATION                      #

######################################################################

#                       ORDER DOES NOT MATTER                        #

#     Only one appropriate transport is called for each delivery.    #

######################################################################

begin transports

remote_smtp:

  driver = smtp

local_delivery:

  driver = appendfile

  file = /var/mail/$local_part

  delivery_date_add

  envelope_to_add

  return_path_add

address_pipe:

  driver = pipe

  return_output

address_file:

  driver = appendfile

  delivery_date_add

  envelope_to_add

  return_path_add

address_reply:

  driver = autoreply

######################################################################

#                      RETRY CONFIGURATION                           #

######################################################################

begin retry

*                      *           F,2h,15m; G,16h,1h,1.5; F,4d,6h

######################################################################

#                   AUTHENTICATION CONFIGURATION                     #

######################################################################

begin authenticators

fixed_login:

	driver = plaintext

	public_name = LOGIN

	client_send =": passname : password"

# End of Exim configuration file

########################################### exim.conf ########################################

----------

## teejot

Hi,

so spontan steig ich bei deiner Config nicht durch, bzw. sehe keinen unterschied zu meiner (mit anderen namen fuer router und hosts).

Frozen bedeutet bei exim das er nichts mehr mit der Mail machen kann, ausser sie einzufrieren, damit sich der Postmaster darum kuemmern kann.

Wenn du z.B. Mails an einen nicht existierenden User bekommst und exim die zurueckschickt und die Abesenderadresse auch falsch ist, wuerde die Mail immer wieder hin und her geschickt werden. Deshalb wird sowas z.B. eingefroren.

mit mailq kannst du dir die mails in der queue ansehen.

Dort gibt es dann fuer jede mail eine interne nummer (z.B. 183i8t-0001ZJ-00)

mit exim -Mvl NUMMER kannst du dir dann den Fehler ansehen, warum exim diese mail eingefroren hat. (funktioniert nichtwirklich immer aber meistens.)

mit exim -Mvh NUMMER kann man sich den Header der Mail ansehen und evtl. dort noch einen Fehler finden.

mit exim -Mrm NUMMEr kann man so eine Mail aus der queue loeschen.

vielleich hilft es ja

torben

----------

## vicay

 *teejot wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> so spontan steig ich bei deiner Config nicht durch, bzw. sehe keinen unterschied zu meiner (mit anderen namen fuer router und hosts).
> 
> Frozen bedeutet bei exim das er nichts mehr mit der Mail machen kann, ausser sie einzufrieren, damit sich der Postmaster darum kuemmern kann.
> ...

 

Hallo,

hmm, werden bei exim aus diesem Grund Mails gefreezed ?

Ich dachte, wenn ein Mailsystem eine Bouncenachricht wegen

Unzustellbarkeit einer Adresse an den Absender der entsprechenden

Mail zustellt, geschieht dies mit einer Return-Path Adresse, wie zb.

double-bounce@host.domain.de. Eine Mail an diese Adresse ( z.B. bei 

einer double-bounce) wird dann jedoch vom Mailsystem einfach 

verschluckt...

Beste Grüsse

vicay

----------

